# post partum time frame



## Tracierey (Jun 9, 2010)

Can a provider bill for a physical if the patient did not come back for their post partum visit until 11 weeks post partum.   How long do we give them before we can charge a visit when they are post partum?


----------



## tjlock (Jun 9, 2010)

At our hospital. we go out 6 weeks but we allow 8 weeks. If a pt comes in one day after the 8 weeks, we bill out the service. We do not count it as a PP visit.


----------

